
House Speaker Pelosi to announce formal impeachment inquiry of Trump - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
Fjolsvith
DOA to the Senate.

~~~
evgen
Conviction is not the point and so what the Senate will do is less important
than it might otherwise appear. First the House gets to drag out the
investigation over months and suck all of the attention away from an obvious
narcissist, baiting him into wave after wave of self-incrimination on Twitter.
After the House votes to impeach in early 2020 the House then gets to be the
prosecutors in the Senate — #MoscowMitch and the rest of the senators are the
jury and get to be spectators in their own chamber for several months before
voting to acquit someone who is obviously guilty of the crimes in the
indictment.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> before voting to acquit someone who is obviously guilty of the crimes in the
> indictment.

Wow. I've actually been federally prosecuted, and if I remember right, I was
innocent until they PROVED my guilt. It will be interesting to see what
evidence they have, if any.

~~~
evgen
Interesting. Do you imagine that there will be a federal prosecutor in the
chamber of the Senate for the trial? Do you think that the defendant has the
same rights and presumption of innocence as a defendant in a federal criminal
trial? Do you not understand that an impeachment is a _political_ act and not
a judicial one?

If convicted Trump would face no jail time, he would lose no liberties, nor
would he in any jeopardy. The purpose of the impeachment process is to provide
a mechanism for removing a president from office, not putting them in jail.
The threat of federal prosecution and jail time is what he will face after he
is out of office, but not from an impeachment process.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Still, DOA to the Senate. They'll say, "Where's the evidence?"

------
sarcasmatwork
This is DNC wasting more time and money. Just look at the efforts Judicial
watch has been doing proving the coup against Trump, and the past admins
criminal behavior.
[https://www.judicialwatch.org](https://www.judicialwatch.org)

------
Mikeb85
Are the Democrats that unconvinced by their own candidates? Elections are
coming up soon, instead of propping up their own candidates, highlighting some
potential platforms, they keep putting all the attention on Trump. It makes
them look extremely petty and frankly and makes it look like they have no plan
to move forward.

~~~
minikites
So we shouldn't investigate probable crimes? Why investigate any president
when they'll just be out of office after 8 years max (assuming no VP
ascension)?

~~~
Mikeb85
Wasn't that what the Mueller investigation was about?

If the Dems were confident in their position, they'd beat him at the polls and
if there really was a crime, he'd be prosecuted afterwards. This attempt at
impeachment will fail, it's just for show.

~~~
lazugod
Mueller concluded that he was forbidden from finishing that investigation and
that a different means like impeachment would have to continue it.

And today’s announcement is due to misconduct that happened after the Mueller
report was released (literally the day after).

